# My Mom and Dad need help



## Teo (Feb 21, 2019)

I have been in my new home for about 10 days which is about 25 days in my time. I like to bark when a new person comes into the room, or when someone walks by the window. My owner was told by my previous owner to tap me on the nose and supposedly I would learn not to. It sort of works but it makes me afraid of my new dad. I overheard him talking to my new mom where he read that wasn’t the way to do it. Now he is putting me in my kennel. It’s hard for me to go against my nature but maybe I can learn.

According to them though that’s not the worst. A couple times now when they had company I charged and nipped at that persons legs catching pants once and bruising a leg on the other. I don’t know why I do it, but would like to stop. Daddy and mom said they had an aggressive dog before and it was very stressful and don’t want to do it again. I hope I can stay here cause dad likes me a lot and plays with me and takes me for walks. I’m hoping someone could help him figure this out so they have confidence it won’t happen again.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my. I'm probably not the best one to give training advice. However, I think if you could get help from a professional trainer that would help. For the barking at people walking by, Willow did that too. We have mail delivery at the end of our driveway and she would bark every time she saw the mail lady stop at the box. I would speak calmly to her and just make the shhhh shhhh sounds and now she doesn't bark at her unless the mail lady (or UPS or anyone else) actually drives into the driveway. Then she really barks a lot. She also barks if the doorbell rings but once I get the door open she is just excited to have a visitor. 

I sure hope you get some other responses to this thread as I would hate to see you have to be rehomed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

best to get a trainer work with you.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

At six months, you really do have a good opportunity to get on the right track and turn into a lovely companion. If your previous owner was hitting you on your nose, run as fast as you can to get your new owners some training on how to help you become the sweetheart inside you. Puppies do nip, but there are lots of tricks you can teach your new owners to help you stop...


----------

